# Which Dump Truck



## dirtwork (May 28, 2004)

Hey guys I am contemplating buying a dump truck that we will also use for salting and plowing. Most non-city plow trucks i see around here are comparible to an F-650. My experince with the 650 is it is under powered. I was also thinking of an international single axle with 33,000Gvw and getting a cdl. My thought is the price of the plow equipment between the two trucks and if the international may actually be too big. Anyone out there own either or both of these trucks. Thanks


----------



## brookview (Oct 15, 2005)

we have a pair of internationals 4700s with the 444e under 26000 gvw the have ok power we have 1 with a 10ft boss v and the other has a 11 ft st blade we add weight in the back the back works great dont know anything about the ford thanks dan


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

I'll try this and see if it works....darn it worked...

This is what we run for salt trucks. 10 foot heavy weight on the front, 10 tons of salt in the rear and go all night, havent gotten stuck yet, great visibility when plowing and its like a bulldozer.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

my experience with F650s is that they are total junks. The manual transmissions had so many problems it isnt funny. Ask someone who owns one, they've probably had it towed more than once, and it was probably towed for hydraulic clutch problems. When I was driving heavy wrecker I towed just about every one around for miles. The ones with the small Cat motor are a little better on power, but the IH Navistar motor is problematic. I have driven a ton of International 4700s, all I can say is there is a world of difference between the 444 and the 466. The 444 is so slow you may as well get out and walk. The 466 is nice and strong, an absolute must in my opinion. An FL70 is not a bad choice either, but I'd stick with the Cat motor, I've seen too many problems with the MB motors. Another truck to consider is the Hino. They are a Toyota company, so you can't break them and they run forever, but they are built in California, so parts and support are better. Last year they came out with a conventional cab that looks a lot better than the old cabovers, and it's a nice riding, comfortable truck thats real good on fuel.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I have also head that F650s are the worst! Especially with the 370? gas.


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

I own 4 international 4900's. 3 of them have the older 466 and one of them has the 466 E. I tell you, there is a world of difference in performance, fuel costs, mainenance, ect. I use them as oil/propane trucks and do not plow with them. They are a very heavy duty truck with an engine on them like you wouldn't believe. If I had a choise between the 4900 and the F-650 I wouldn't even think twice about geting the 4900. Also you might consider the Ford Louisville Auto for plowing as long as it's not one of the freightliner Sterlings! I have a Louisville with a 12' street plow and a wing blade on the right side. It is a great plowing and sanding truck and has no power issues that I've ever come across.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

We have an older F700 6.6 diesel. She goes and gets the job done, but not all that fast. Will hopefully be trading her for a 4700 this year.


----------



## kingriver (Oct 25, 2005)

I own a 1993 F800 4x4--250 h.p. 8.3 litre-- sweet machine -- 6 speed manual -- dumptruck--ex govt truck --built like a tank -- really like it !!!!! At one time it was set up with a plow--I use it to haul bulk sand -- I'd go with the F650, not that the 4900 isnt a good machine also but I'm kind of fond of FORDS !!!!!!


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

I would go international 4700 with the 466 engine. Just can't kill it.


----------



## dirtwork (May 28, 2004)

Thanks for the advice guys. I was in a 4700 serious today i am pretty much sold on it. I would also like to drive an FL 70 just to see what it is like. Thanks again


----------



## Dirt_Werx (Nov 26, 2005)

the FL 70 is a beautiful rig, my buddy has one that ive drivven quite a few times, but also cant go wrong with any international and the dt 466


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

id get mist fusco 4x4 dump


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> id get mist fusco 4x4 dump


I think he wants to be able to load it with more than one yard of salt


----------



## SLSNursery (Dec 21, 1999)

*Nothing is perfect...find a good dealer*

We run a 1997 F-800 with a 230hp cummins and a 6 speed. The truck performs very well for driving, dumping and plowing/sanding. It has central hydraulics with a 10' fisher. The key here is that the truck is 24,500 gvw with air brakes. Anyone with a medical card can drive it during the year, or even plowing. No CDL required.

We also run a 1996 International 4900, no plow on this one. The truck is reliable (now), but can't get out of its own way. It has the 466 motor, turned up all the way at the dealer. I know this because, contrary to what everyone says, the 466 motors are not bullet proof. At 85,000 odometer and computer miles (no fudging) it needed an inframe overhaul. So much for bulletproof. A customer of mine has a newer INT'L 4700 Single Axle with a hook and Allison, 25,000 GVW Air Brakes - This truck seems fine, but is underpowered, and plays second fiddle to the guy's new Peterbilt.

Thirdly, a tenant runs a newer 650 with a CAT everyday for refuse. 33k GVW, Single Axle - similar to what a dump/plow truck would be. It has been OK at best. The CAT motor is nothing to write home about. It's had a bunch of nickel and dime problems, leaks, etc. He has an allison automatic, as do some other customers. This would take care of the hydraulic clutch problem, but probable adds $6000 to the sticker.

I will probably buy a Peterbilt next for that size category. The 330 models seem to have the best set ups for the price. A handful of customers are running them in and out of our yard, with and without plows. Even though the cost is more, the truck seems to be made better, with more common components, and will probably last longer without problems. If you are going to run the truck for a few years and then dump it, don't spend the money, go with the International or the Ford, whoever can service you better in the short run. Otherwise, I have come to believe that the bigger truck manufacturers build truly commercial products that will last for a while.

In closing, I would say that maybe the municipalities are using a certain brand in your area because that particular brand was the 'low bidder'.


----------

